# rose geranium EO



## Guspuppy (Apr 9, 2016)

Has anyone used this in soap? I got some to make a tick repellent for my dog but OOB I can't even stand it, it makes me gag. Even blended with some other oils for bug repellency and in a carrier it is too strong for me. I hate to waste a high dollar oil so I was wondering if it would calm way down if used sparingly in soap, and maybe even smell nice?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 9, 2016)

Not knowing what you purchased I love Rose Geranium but at $22+ per lb now I save the 1/2lb or so that I have left for leave on products. Not knowing what you purchased I cannot help, but mine smells wonderful. I had 2 lbs of it before the price went skyhigh and managed to drop one bottle and lost at least 8 zo :-(.
I know Soap Making Resource carries one that it affordable but it is not pure so I have no idea how it smells. Rose Geranium will seize


----------



## paillo (Apr 9, 2016)

I use the one from Soap-Making-Resource, which is mixed in a carrier oil and accelerates like crazy at best, or like Carolyn says, seizes. I use it sparingly and blend it with Frankincense, Rosemary and Lavender EOs in an extra-fine Pink Himalayan salt soap for mature skin. Used in a low concentration I love it.


----------



## Guspuppy (Apr 9, 2016)

I bought the NOW foods one from Amazon, this was before I knew anything about EO's and how they are made, etc. It was like $14 for a 1-oz bottle. Forgot about acceleration! Good to know. Thanks!!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah I have the SMR rose geranium, and while I love it, it's now reserved for HP, lotion or scrubs cause that was crazy acceleration in CP!


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 10, 2016)

I like rose geranium EO and I have used it in CP soap and I personally think it smells lovely.


----------

